# Rückwärts wieder zurück?

## SvenFischer

Lustige Überschrift, oder?

Nun, Spaß beiseite. 

Szenario:

Jemand sitzt hinter einem Router/NAT und ich möchte darauf zugreifen, nur ist kein Dyndns und Portweiterleitung aktiviert und so komme ich nie durch. Egal ob WIN/Linux, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das er eine Verbindung (wie auch immer) zu mir aufbaut (ich habe dyndns und DMZ) und ich kann dann über diese (welche auch immer) Verbindung Zugriff auf seinen Rechner?

Schön wäre z.B. Remote / VNC oder auch SSH

----------

## manuels

jo, mit ssh ist das kein Problem.

Das heißt "ssh tunnel" und funktioniert auch in dem von dir beschriebenen Szenario: sich per ssh als Client irgendwo einloggen und obwohl man Client ist einen Port "serven".

Schau mal bei google unter "ssh tunnel" nach. Da findest du die Details dazu.

----------

## disi

Ich weiss der MSN Messenger kann das.

Sobald eine Verbindung besteht, du zu ihm oder er zu dir, haben beide die Option "share desktop", "file transfer" usw.

Das habe ich schon ein paarmal benutzt, wenn anderes durch irgendeine Firewall geblockt wurde.

ssh tunnel rueckwaerts muss ich auch mal nachlesen, guter Tip   :Idea: 

----------

## think4urs11

Geht problemlos via reverse VNC (TightVNC), aber aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich davon übers Internet eher abraten.

'In sicher' würde ich hier von 'PC-Kumpel' zu dir einen SSH-Tunnel bauen und die VNC-Session dann mit passendem Forwarding durch diesen Tunnel rückwärts aufbauen. also 'du'->'ssh tunnel'->'Kumpel'.

Ansonsten geht es auch mit diversen Anbietern die genau für solche Fälle fertige Lösungen anbieten, z.B. Teamviewer.

----------

## AmonAmarth

evtl kann man das auch dafür "mißbrauchen": http://www.stunserver.org/

eine andere alternative wäre eine VPN verbindung, allerdings brauchst du dann einen server der von beiden seiten erreichbar ist. hamachi wäre ein dienst der sowas anbietet, allerdings weiß keiner genau was mitgeschnitten wird und was nicht, da properitär.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, ich habe kräftig gegoogelt nach dem ssh Tunnel, aber nur so richtig schlau werde ich nicht daraus.

Rechner 1

```
ssh -L 22:Adresse_Server:22 root@Adresse_Server
```

auf dem entfernten Server (pysikalisch) soll ich mich dann mit

Server:

```
ssh localhost
```

einloggen um dann auf Rechner1 zu landen; das klappt nicht?!

Bitte um Hilfe

----------

## schachti

Ich glaube, statt -L mußt Du -R verwenden, siehe http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling.

----------

## moe

Der genattete Client muss sowas in der Art machen:

```
ssh -R xx:127.0.0.1:22 entfernter.server.de
```

 machen, dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass der Port xx auf entfernter.server.de ungenutzt ist, und sofern du dich nicht als root verbindest >1024 ist.

So gehts, wenn die Verbindung ausgehend von entfernter.server.de aufgebaut werden soll, also mit

```
ssh -p xx localhost
```

Wenn entfernter.server.de ein Host-in-the-middle sein soll, und die ssh-Verbindung von irgendeinem anderen Rechner aufbebaut werden soll, muss der genattete Client folgendes machen:

```
ssh -R öffentliche_IP_des_Server:xx:127.0.0.1:22 entfernter.server.de
```

Dann kann jeder der Internet hat mit

```
ssh -p xx entfernter.server.de
```

den genatteten Clienten erreichen.

Ich hoffe das war verständlicher?

----------

## magicteddy

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

>  ...Egal ob WIN/Linux, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das er eine Verbindung (wie auch immer) zu mir aufbaut (ich habe dyndns und DMZ) und ich kann dann über diese (welche auch immer) Verbindung Zugriff auf seinen Rechner?

 

Ja, OpenVPN & VNC. Da an der Gegenstelle ein hilfloser Kumpel saß habe ich erst eine Verbindung via Netviewer aufgebaut. Damit OpenVPN installiert und es lief stressfrei. Erst später kam ich an die Zugangsdaten seines Routers.

-teddy

----------

## holgi1789

Nicht exakt was du beschreibst, aber für den vermuteten Einsatz wunderbar.

Wenn der Rechner zudem du letztlich eine Verbindung aufbauen willst, unter Linux läuft, würde ich NX verwenden. Hab das Szenario, dass ich den Rechner meiner Schwester und meines Schwiegervaters administrieren und denen auch was in der GUI zeigen soll.

Szenario sieht so aus. Kleines BAsh-Script auf dem zu administrierenden Rechner. Der startet NX, findet die aktuelle IP heraus und mailt die mir. NX ist so konfiguriert, dass nur ich mit key und passwort drauf komme. Ich mach dann die Verbindung händisch per NX Client auf. Die Verbindung läuft verschlüsselt über SSH-Port. Nach Beendigung zweites Shell-Script um NX-Server zu beenden.

http://www.nomachine.com hat eine Variante, die bis zu 2 Nutzern kostenlos ist. Mit freeNX unbeschränkt, aber mehr Arbeit an der Config.

Vorteil gegenüber VNC ist, dass NX extrem viel schneller ist. Selbst mit geringem UPload kannst du gut mit einem KDE 4 arbeiten.

Lässt sich sicherlich mit dem ssh tunnel noch exakt auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

Nachteil: Läuft Serverseitig nicht auf Win (auch wenn wohl lt. nomachine daran gearbeitet wird). Da würde ich dann wahrscheinlich was mit rdp machen, hab aber keine Ahnung davon, wie man das serverseitig realisiert

----------

